# The Inquisition war



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone got the reprint of this book. I've been looking for it at the local Borders(usa) is it not out over here yet. I've got to read this it sounds so cool.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the original print, and have to say that while it is not the worst thing I have read in my life; there are points when the trilogy is god awful.

It has its ups, but the fluff in the trilogy is a bit out dated and sometimes felt a little lacking.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm with Darkreever on this one, got the reprint- it's like the opposite of Lee Lightner's 'contributions' in that it's got a very mature style of writing (for a BL publication at least) but it frustrated the hell out of me. It was one of those books you CAN put down.


----------



## Dragannia (May 12, 2008)

Inquisition War is actual fiction - it's hard science fiction set in the Warhammer 40k universe. Not to mention the fluff was VERY young at the time, so everything might seem out of place (Eldar with lasguns? Imperials with shuriken catapults?).

In any case, it's worth a read, but yeah if you're not used to it there are parts which are strange.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, read this recently and there were a load of parts of it that bugged the hell out of me.

Still, it's not a bad story if you can cope with the main character going to several of the most hidden and restricted places in the 40k universe by some kind of huge fluke in every single case.

But I agree with the comment above that it feels like a generic sci-fi that happens to be set in the 40k universe rather than an actual 40k story.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm reading it at the moment, not bad so far I bought it direct from BL online with only 3 quid postage I thought that would be easier than trying to get it instore.


----------

